# Link in email goes to different places on phone and PC



## catlady10 (Feb 13, 2017)

Windows 7, iphone: Going insane! I have a problem accessing a link from one particular email sender. When I click on it on my PC, I end up in the right place. But when I am using my iphone, the link goes to a different (wrong) place. (Both links are part of the same website.) This just recently started happening Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome to the Tech support guy forum!

I must admit I haven't ever heard of this situation.

You might try to clear your history and see if that helps:

To clear your history and cookies, tap Settings > Safari > Clear History and Website Data.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Is one the full website and the other the mobile version?


----------

